# Suma Root



## Moranitotongano (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm thinking about purchasing Suma Root, I've read that it reduces inflammation, relieves pain and even enhances immunity. My question is to all of you who have used it, how fast did it relieve your pain and reduce inflammation, would you say that it's very effective?


----------



## healthfreak (Sep 10, 2005)

well sorry Ive never heard of it nor heard anyone use it. Sounds interesting though. let us know how it gows?


----------

